# My mice that are actually doing well..



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I mentioned my adventures in breeding that have gone so horrible, but I actually have several litters that are doing GOOD, so I thought I'd give them some air time. This is just the one litter that has color, born on July 31. The other 3 litters are still pinkies, with one born on August 3 and two born on August 5, -literally- at the exact same time! We had a baby pool running on those last two litters and everybody lost because they went together. :lol:

But anyway.. the mouse I call Jill Brown (don't ask) has 12 pups - 7 does, 5 bucks. As usual.. apologies for the flash (it's not safe to take my mice out of their room :shock: ) and I'm interested in learning the proper names for the colors, if they're not too muddled up, so that I don't have to sound like an idiot when I say "y'know, that grayish brown lookin' mouse." :roll:

From what I've learned so far, the black-ish looking buck and 2 does will be agouti like their mom. The rest of that bunch is a mystery to me. All appear to have black eyes, except the very last light colored doe and she has pink eyes.

The 5 bucks:










And the 7 does:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  Im glad to hear they are dong well


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! It shows that the babies are doing well!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the blue-greyish ones are lilac, the tan one I don't know. Looks too dark for champagne. What colors were the parents coats and eyes?

I don't think any of these are agouti; the dark ones are probably black.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Well darn. Wrong about the only thing I thought I knew. :lol:

This is the mom, not too long before she popped:










And this is the Dad:


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I got a color right! *happy dance* :lol:

Here's an updated pic of the 3 different colors from that litter... I got the agouti ones right! They're 10 days old now.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, and the Mom from that litter took on one of the orphans from my litters-gone-wrong.. can you pick out the red headed step child? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awe thats so cute!! what a lovely doe!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Is there such a thing as an agouti that's not the wild mouse brown color?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, and no.

There are cinnamon agoutis, and diluted agoutis, and blue agoutis. . . But they -can- all occur in the wild.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

OH! I love the "step child"... too funny! My parents used to say that to me all the time when I was little... I just hope your mouse bub isn't getting beaten!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> OH! I love the "step child"... too funny! My parents used to say that to me all the time when I was little... I just hope your mouse bub isn't getting beaten!!!


Beats being told that you're the post man's child because you are the only red head in the family like i was :lol: Very cute!!!


----------

